# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  weco 430 edger

## IU2020

I am trying get this this edger set up to use and am getting an error message #18002 saying the center thickness measuring not valid.  Any ideas where I go from here?  Thanks.

----------


## PRECISIONLAB

Does this occur with all lenses or just thin minus?

----------

